# My favorite rescue girl "Rose"



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

I got some pics of Rose from her foster mom and she is now and has always been one of my favorites! Rose is a senior golden who was found tied to a tree with a leg injury, no food, no water, and no shelter... When she came to the shelter I work with she was slated to be PTS because of her injury...
You can see her on the rescue's website http://www.lcgrr.org/adoptable1.htm
This is her in the shelter:

































This is her in her foster home:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank goodness someone rescued this sweet girl. I hope she finds a home where she will be loved and smothered with attention.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor girl. Glad to hear she is in the rescue system now. What a sweet old face on her. Hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she looks like my Beau in female version.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rose*

Rose is just beautiful.

Thank You so much for making sure that Rose found rescue-you are an Angel.

I hope that Rose finds a loving forever home swiftly-she sure deserves it!!!

Rose is at Low COuntry Golden Ret. in S.C.
http://www.lcgrr.org/adoptable1.htm
Rose, female, age 10+
Thank you, thank you, thank you for rescuing me. My foster mom cried and hugged me when she heard the story on what I have gone through. The way that I came to the Rescue was someone called animal control to come check on me and they came out to my house to investigate. They found me tied to a tree with a nylon cord with no food, no water and no shelter. They were going to give the person owned me a citation but then all of a sudden she says "that's not my dog". I guess that was good because the Animal Control Officer took me to the shelter. Since the lady said I wasn't her dog I had to stay at the shelter for 10 days so if someone was looking for me they could find me. I was so scared at the shelter and didn't know what was going to happen to me. I heard people talking that no one was going to want me because I was too old and smelly. That's when a wonderful volunteer at the shelter came and picked me up to drive me part way to Charleston because she knew that the Rescue would certainly want me. I have had a nice warm bath which felt so good, I was so grimy and dirty. I am now up to date on my vaccines but unfortunately I am heartworm positive which is no surprise since my owner didn't care if I lived or died. I am in a foster home with another dog and cats. You can see in my picture that I am very comfortable living in a house and l LOVE all the attention I am getting. I feel love for the first
in my life!!!

http://www.lcgrr.org/adoptable1.htm


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi jroland!

She is a gorgeous old girl, that's for sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad she made it out...


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww..what a sweetheart! Prayers that she finds her furever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jroland*

jroland:

Any more news on how SWEET ROSE is doing with her Foster Mom!!

She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Last I heard they were trying to decide what to do about treating her HW's... with her age and all that... Gah, I really do miss sweet Rose, she was such a joy to visit with when she was at the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Let us know abut Rose*

Let us know about Rose. They may decide not to do HW treatment at her age.


----------

